# 3 Eterna mens shirts for 99 euro



## PyritePete (15 Dec 2010)

I hope this is in the right forum. Louis Copeland has a sale on Eterna shirts. i saw this in the airport yesterday. 

I checked their website and I couldn't find anything specifically about this offer. Also had 2 ties for 40 EUR.


----------

